# World Series



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

If they play, who thinks its over tonight....

I say, its over

Score:
5-3


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the Phils will win it eventually. I also think for next year.... if it rains again... have a rain delay, cover the field or whatever but if it doesn't stop... game on. Seriously.... it might make for some bad plays or whatever but this whole stretching it out over two days is crap. If I was a fan coming from out of state and a game got rained out like that... I'd be ticked because I'm sure folks have to go back to work, real life, etc and won't get to be there for the finish. Everyone else plays in the rain.... and softball players play in rain, snow, or whatever else. Granted, we're not playing for the Series win but still.... I thought the clip of the Rays player sliding through the mud puddle into second was pretty sweet. I'd be down with watching some sloppy infield baseball so the game didn't get called off. I bet the players have a ball with it too.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going to say the Rays win this game in extra innings. I'm also going to go out on a limb and say the Rays build off the confidence and win the series in 7. I wouldn't put money on it, but this team has been counted out so many times that this is almost familiar territory for them. Plus, Cole Hamels (far and away the Phillies best pitcher) is most likely out of the equation for the rest of the series. Also, this long delay has to be sucking any momentum out of the Phillies that they had after game 4. 

Again, I wouldn't make any bets but my gut feeling is that the Rays are going to pull it off.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> I'm going to say the Rays win this game in extra innings. I'm also going to go out on a limb and say the Rays build off the confidence and win the series in 7. I wouldn't put money on it, but this team has been counted out so many times that this is almost familiar territory for them. Plus, Cole Hamels (far and away the Phillies best pitcher) is most likely out of the equation for the rest of the series. Also, this long delay has to be sucking any momentum out of the Phillies that they had after game 4.
> 
> Again, I wouldn't make any bets but my gut feeling is that the Rays are going to pull it off.


 :roll:

Or not......................

-_O-


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I was close to the score.... to be honest i didn't watch a single play...


----------

